# Dog nibble & smiles..



## Redneck (Oct 7, 2010)

OK.. So I had that pit/lab mix pup wonder up a while back.. I am curious about a few things he does... I dont know dog body language or nothing like that.. So I figure to ask..

1) He smiles.. Well he raises his lips like he is growling.. No growl or anthing like that.. He has his head tucked down.. Tail wagging.. Cheerful acting.. Is that a smile that he is really doing?

2) He nibbles while getting his back/belly scratched.. Like he is chewing on himself.. He will kind of nibble on whoever is scratching him.. Why does he do that? Is that him thinking he is getting the right spot or something? 

The dork also stole my dang Subway last night! I stopped eating to take out the trash.. He snagged it & took off.. LoL!


----------



## pitbulllady (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes, many dogs DO "smile", or grin.  This is a submissive gesture, and you described a typical canine submissive grin to a T!

Most dogs also nibble or "flea" the air and scratch with a back foot while having their tummies scratched or rubbed.  This is a reflex action, like a person kicking out when tapped on the knee.

pitbulllady


----------



## JColt (Oct 8, 2010)

My old male Boxer like to groom people and cats. He would nibble up and down your arm or back and the cats too. My Siamese loved it and would almost demand he do it, lol.

My newest male grabbed my sons Subway once. The meat, cheese and bread were gone and the veggies laid there on the wrapper almost in same position they were in on the sandwich, lol.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 9, 2010)

Yep, many dogs smile... I knew a bully breed bitch who would show every tooth and wiggle at you, but she moaned the whole time. Hilarious..

And the nibbling is normal, it's affection..

You say he's a pit mix, I suggest you check out pitbull-chat.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 10, 2010)

pitbulllady said:


> Yes, many dogs DO "smile", or grin.  This is a submissive gesture, and you described a typical canine submissive grin to a T!
> 
> Most dogs also nibble or "flea" the air and scratch with a back foot while having their tummies scratched or rubbed.  This is a reflex action, like a person kicking out when tapped on the knee.
> 
> pitbulllady


Thank you for the reply PBL.. I honestly would have never thought the grin to be a sign of submission.. I just thought it was like an overexcitement sign or something.. 


JColt said:


> My newest male grabbed my sons Subway once. The meat, cheese and bread were gone and the veggies laid there on the wrapper almost in same position they were in on the sandwich, lol.


I am glad I cought him before he got that far.. I dont want him to get something good for doing something bad.. I mean.. It was funny.. Yeah... But I dont want him thinking its OK to snatch the grub.. Def. wouldnt want him just taking something right off my neices plate.. You know? 

It upset him when I took it.. I could see the disappointment in his eyes.. Like.. Dang it! I just stole that from this idiot that left it sitting there... 


Speedy said:


> Yep, many dogs smile... I knew a bully breed bitch who would show every tooth and wiggle at you, but she moaned the whole time. Hilarious..
> 
> And the nibbling is normal, it's affection..
> 
> You say he's a pit mix, I suggest you check out pitbull-chat.


I will def. look into that PB-Chat.. Is it like a forum? I would really like to do more reading up on the pit breed.. They are my #1 fav. dogs.. Them & Rotties..


----------



## Teal (Oct 10, 2010)

*Speedy, are you a member of PBC? I am too 

Tommy! Join! lol yeah, it's a forum... plenty of politics though, so don't get too caught up.

Oh, but back to your original post... I am going to go with the flow. Smiling is a submissive jesture, and the "flea-biting" is normal  *


----------



## Speedy (Oct 11, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I will def. look into that PB-Chat.. Is it like a forum? I would really like to do more reading up on the pit breed.. They are my #1 fav. dogs.. Them & Rotties..


Yep. It has a wealth of into on pit bull dogs and a discussion forum like this one.



Teal said:


> *Speedy, are you a member of PBC? I am too
> 
> Tommy! Join! lol yeah, it's a forum... plenty of politics though, so don't get too caught up.
> 
> Oh, but back to your original post... I am going to go with the flow. Smiling is a submissive jesture, and the "flea-biting" is normal  *


Teal! I haven't seen you on there forever.. Yes, I'm Poisoned there... I posted here a lot before I really got into T's and other arachnids, recently I got the 'bug' again and decided I'd start visiting here more.. Though I mostly post for ID's because I really have no clue... lol

Okay, sorry to stray off topic.


----------

